# just got a used speedaire. im new and need help



## emmett (Oct 7, 2020)

Bought a speedaire off of craigslist for $350 and need help to get it up and running. Seems like its seen minimal use and been taken care of, but ive got questions.

first off, its 3ph and im looking to replace the motor with single phase. its a us electrical motors 5hp 1735rpm. Any recommendations for a repleacement? ill be running 220v of course. Leeson? Not wanting to spend a ton of cash, but dont want chinese garbage.

also, there is a pipe coming off of the pump and i need help identifying. looks as if its been cut or broken on the plastic bit. is this just an exhaust or will this be an issue?

Any info of this compressor would be a huge help, as im a newbie with compressors. Not even sure of tank size. I would guess 60gal or bigger. This is an upgrade from my
1.5hp craftsman 26gal.

Thanks for the help in advance!


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

dayton makes an ok motor
try tractor supply.
they have good stuff on the low dollar.


----------



## stevon (Mar 5, 2019)

Emmett,

That is a very good price for that machine! I have had good luck with WEG motors, they are made in Brazil and used as OEM on some Quincy air compressors. You need an industrial 184T frame motor, don't buy anything less. I used a "light duty" 5 HP and it runs hot on a homeowner model compressor. It would never last in your application, you need a real 5 HP motor (21amps+) designed to run at 100% of the time with a rated service duty of 1.15.






Amazon.com: NEW 5HP 184T FRAME WEG ELECTRIC MOTOR FOR AIR COMPRESSOR 1750 RPM 230V 21.5 AMP: Home Improvement


Amazon.com: NEW 5HP 184T FRAME WEG ELECTRIC MOTOR FOR AIR COMPRESSOR 1750 RPM 230V 21.5 AMP: Home Improvement



www.amazon.com





Stephen


----------



## stevon (Mar 5, 2019)

Emmett,

I got an open box deal on my motor like this one and it was brand new and just fine:









WEG 00518OS1CCDOL184T 5HP Commercial Duty Air Compressor Motor Capacitor-Start/R 776115167524 | eBay


Capacitor Included Yes. Motor Application Air Compressor. Motor Thermal Protection Manual. Motor Enclosure Design Open Dripproof. Motor Design Capacitor-Start/Run. Motor Mounting Type Rigid Base. Motor Service Factor 1.15.



www.ebay.com





Stephen


----------



## stevon (Mar 5, 2019)

Emmett,

I live in San Diego so I avoided the shipping charges on the open box WEG, here is an American made motor for the same price with shipping, it might work in your application, I would confirm with the seller before I bought it:









FiveHPMot 2 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for FiveHPMot 2 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





Stephen


----------



## stevon (Mar 5, 2019)

Emmett,

oops! the above Baldor motor is 3600 rpm, a smaller pulley shaft and probably is too light duty for your needs

Stephen


----------



## emmett (Oct 7, 2020)

stevon said:


> Emmett,
> 
> I got an open box deal on my motor like this one and it was brand new and just fine:
> 
> ...


Thanks for all the help, its been huge! How would i know if this shaft is the same size as my motor? is it a standard size for all 1740ish RPM motors?

this even with shipping is about $100 less than the other motor i was going to get (NIDEC/US motors D5C2K) so i may have to do it.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

there maybe frame numbers for the frame size.
like 56?
that keeps it close in the bolt up parts.


----------



## stevon (Mar 5, 2019)

emmett,

They are pretty standardized for the frame size but there are variations. A caliper would give you the precise size 



https://www.amazon.com/Illumifun-Measuring-Electronic-Conversion-Featured/dp/B074NVTJN4/ref=asc_df_B074NVTJN4/?tag=hyprod-20&linkCode=df0&hvadid=312131665395&hvpos=&hvnetw=g&hvrand=6733708076626171058&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=&hvdev=c&hvdvcmdl=&hvlocint=&hvlocphy=9031336&hvtargid=pla-567055916107&psc=1



but with a tape measure up against the shaft end you could just eyeball it. 

Stephen



emmett said:


> Thanks for all the help, its been huge! How would i know if this shaft is the same size as my motor? is it a standard size for all 1740ish RPM motors?
> 
> this even with shipping is about $100 less than the other motor i was going to get (NIDEC/US motors D5C2K) so i may have to do it.


----------

